# Classic odd behaviours..



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a month old machine (to me) - but it is second hand (he had it for years).

Just last couple of days I've noticed when brewing the pump makes a bit of a loud, muffled rattle, and kinda sounds like it's struggling.. But water seems to be coming through at the same speed/volume.. not sure what the cause could be? If anything?

For reference I do backflush a couple of times a week, descaled when I got it a month ago, and had the shower and holding plate off a few times as well.

And as a side note - what do people do after they've steamed the milk? Just turn it off? When I had an old delongi I read that people recommended turning the brew on (all 3 buttons) and waiting for water to come from the steam pipe (I believe so the boiler wasn't left empty/near-empty at very high temps). Do people do this with their classic as well? I once turned the brew on after steaming and a load of steam (a huge cloud really!) came out the shower plate and I wondered if that was bad or not...

Thanks for any advice for this semi-noob!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

After steaming milk i tend to put an empty cup under the pf, switch off the steam, then hit brew for a few seconds to get the steam out and top the boiler back up, then turn it all off if im finished.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

always open the steam knob after frothing milk to purge any milk left in wand and avoid blockage


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

toString said:


> I have a month old machine (to me) - but it is second hand (he had it for years).
> 
> Just last couple of days I've noticed when brewing the pump makes a bit of a loud, muffled rattle, and kinda sounds like it's struggling.. But water seems to be coming through at the same speed/volume.. not sure what the cause could be? If anything?
> 
> ...


Sometimes the tabs on the flat base/shelf inside where all internals are screwed/bolted on (inc pump) have not all been spot welded to case, the base/shelf will move if you press it down and the spot weld will be missing. This can case an awful lot of vibration as the tab rattles off the inside of the case.

It may be this which is making all the noise?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Do people do this with their classic as well? I once turned the brew on after steaming and a load of steam (a huge cloud really!) came out the shower plate and I wondered if that was bad or not...

If you think about it as a single boiler, there must be a boiler full of steamy water after steaming the milk, this can only be replaced by activating the brew switch to automatically fill the boiler from the reservoir.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> After steaming milk i tend to put an empty cup under the pf, switch off the steam, then hit brew for a few seconds to get the steam out and top the boiler back up, then turn it all off if im finished.


I used to do this too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting a bit bored of the lack of steaming from the classic now, when i purchased it i did think it would last a good while, so wrong!

Now i need to devise a cunning plan to save loads of dosh for a big shiny dual boiler bad boy machine, all without the wife knowing!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And a grinder to befit it froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Your not wrong boots, the MC2 drives me nuts also!


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Do people do this with their classic as well? I once turned the brew on after steaming and a load of steam (a huge cloud really!) came out the shower plate and I wondered if that was bad or not...
> 
> If you think about it as a single boiler, there must be a boiler full of steamy water after steaming the milk, this can only be replaced by activating the brew switch to automatically fill the boiler from the reservoir.
> 
> Ian


So is it generally recommended to do this? I'm in two minds of it being better for the machine and boiler to refil it with cold water rather than leaving it near empty full of steam which might some how cause harm to it?

Or the other option of just turning it off and drinking my coffee..

And same with you froggy, if I use my big pitcher for 2 cups - I can really feel there is nothing left as I'm about to finish.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Running water into the boiler after steaming by turning on the brew switch will make sure the boiler doesn't run dry and the heating element isn't over-stressed.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I steam my milk, wipe the wand, purge steam out of wand, turn steam off, hit the brew button until the steam turns to water out of the group head, then machine off....


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheers, will be doing this each time then


----------



## sub7 (Nov 8, 2012)

sounds like good practice thanks folks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Getting a bit bored of the lack of steaming from the classic now, when i purchased it i did think it would last a good while, so wrong!
> 
> Now i need to devise a cunning plan to save loads of dosh for a big shiny dual boiler bad boy machine, all without the wife knowing!!


Without the wife knowing==== Dream on


----------

